# Is it time?????



## The Toker (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm guessing 2 more weeks. Tri's are still clear.
What do you think.

Brought this in 5 days ago because frost is everynight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2008)

If the trichs are still clear, you may have a little longer than 2 weeks.  What kind of lighting are you using to finish flowering?


----------



## The Toker (Oct 19, 2008)

Using massive amount of CFL's, about 50,000 lumens

Room
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30534


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 20, 2008)

follow the trichs.  80 % cloudy 20% amber is a good rule of thumb.  Leaves are yellowing like normal so its looking good.  Plants that have alot of sativa in them may never go amber so take account its lineage when judging cut time.  Make sure you are flushing, distilled water only works great.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 22, 2008)

bulldog74 said:
			
		

> ...Plants that have alot of sativa in them may never go amber so take account its lineage when judging cut time...


I've never heard that before.  I'm growing my first pure Sativa now and the trichs are mostly still clear with a few cloudy.  It's called Willie Nelson.


----------

